# Columbia Coffee Roasters, Oxford (previously known as Exotic Coffee)



## prophecy-of-drowning (Mar 18, 2016)

Has anyone tried Columbia Coffee Roasters, that has recently moved from Wheatley to the Covered Market in Oxford?

https://www.colombiacoffeeroasters.com/


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

prophecy-of-drowning said:


> Has anyone tried Columbia Coffee Roasters, that has recently moved from Wheatley to the Covered Market in Oxford?
> 
> https://www.colombiacoffeeroasters.com/


Someone recently made a round up of Roasters/Cafes in Oxford:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?36384-Oxford-round-up

The post implies that the OP tried their beans.


----------

